# Canister Filter - Noisey



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello! I got a couple of Eheim Canister filters and love them!!!! One of them (2215) started making noises not annoying but you can hear it. I have cleaned the filter thoroughly and still the same noise. I have a new shaft, I am assuming its the impeller.

I have read you can put vaseline on the shaft and impeller and it would help...short term solution I guess. Vaseline I figure its safe for the fish/plants and water; however, long term effects...I dunno? 

Anyone tried adding vaseline to your canister impeller and shaft? How is it working out so far?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't think Vasoline is safe for aquarium use as it's a petroleum-based product. You can try a silicone-based product instead. You can find it at Canadian Tire, Home Depot and most other hardware stores.
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/silicone-lubricant/910532

Of course you can also buy the Eheim silicone-based lubricant at Big Al's.
http://www.theaquaticdepot.com/ehwaneaemalu.html
--
Paul


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Paul! I was looking at Moen - Silicone Lubricant, but wasn't sure how well it will do. Any experiences with them?

PS: I am assuming you will be watching the game Man Utd vs Liverpool tomo'


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

FishHobby said:


> Thanks Paul! I was looking at Moen - Silicone Lubricant, but wasn't sure how well it will do. Any experiences with them?
> 
> PS: I am assuming you will be watching the game Man Utd vs Liverpool tomo'


No experience personally however have read some fishkeepers use it to lubricate o-rings and other filter parts successfully.

Oh yeah looking forward to Saturday morning for sure.
--
Paul


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

What kind of noise is it making?

If it's a whirring noise, you could try cleaning every little crevice of the impeller to get rid of algal growth (Q-tips and bits of wire or toothpicks work wonders, as do clean pieces of cloth. . .) -- don't forget to wipe the top of the media to stop slimy threads of algae from getting sucked into the impeller as well.

If it's a rumbling noise, the filter may need to be "burped." Shut the power and see if any bubbles come out. You can also gently rock the filter a little while the power is on and again see if any bubbles come out.

If it's a "chh-chh-chh" noise, baby snails may be getting into the impeller area. It's super-annoying but all you can really do about this is continue to clean the impeller on a regular basis (or get rid of all snails).

Good luck.


----------

